

Show HN: App Shortcuts – A Simple App Launcher for Fire TV - belthasar
http://appshortcuts.quiverapps.com/

======
Zekio
quite the odd choice of not making a android version.

~~~
belthasar
There is an Android version but it was removed for violating terms. I'm trying
to appeal the rejection.

~~~
Zekio
ahh, that explains it. Thanks for the quick answer, are you also trying to get
it on the Amazon market place?

~~~
belthasar
The Fire TV app has been in review for 4 weeks. I figured it would be easier
to release the APK for now.

